
Minikube: easily run Kubernetes locally - a-robinson
http://blog.kubernetes.io/2016/07/minikube-easily-run-kubernetes-locally.html
======
josephjacks
Minikube is awesome! We used it at Apprenda in a recent K8s 101 webinar (0).
Standing up a local K8s cluster in 1-2 minutes is a really great experience.

(0):
[https://apprenda.wistia.com/medias/ckbmoa10sd](https://apprenda.wistia.com/medias/ckbmoa10sd)

~~~
rajeevsingh
Great webinar! Kudos!

I set this up on my laptop and am noticing a strange behavior. When accessing
the pod via
[http://192.168.99.100:30764/grid?cols=3&rows=5](http://192.168.99.100:30764/grid?cols=3&rows=5),
all pods display the same ID. This means that the "NodePort" load-balancer is
not performing round-robin load-balancing as expected. Any thoughts?

My environment: Macbook Pro, Intel i7, 16GB OS X (El Capitan 10.11.5) Docker
for Mac (v1.12.0-rc3 client and server versions,
[https://www.docker.com/products/docker#/mac](https://www.docker.com/products/docker#/mac))
kubectl v1.3.0 minikube v0.6.0

~~~
rajeevsingh
Nevermind. The root-cause seems to be aggressive browser caching.

Chrome and Safari display the same behavior i.e. all pod IDs the same.

Firefox displays different pod IDs (90% of the IDS are the same, however there
are a few that are different)

------
TheIronYuppie
Starting Minikube on your laptop
([https://github.com/kubernetes/minikube](https://github.com/kubernetes/minikube)):

    
    
       minikube start
    

Seriously, it's that easy. Let me know if you have any questions!

Disclosure: I am a PM at Google working on Kubernetes.

~~~
sofaofthedamned
There's a bit more to it - it took me a while to realise that I still needed
kubectl and the rest of the binaries on the host. I have had a heavy day
though so may just have missed that bit.

Love Kubernetes though, this'll be a superb way of spinning some test stuff
up!

~~~
TheIronYuppie
Heh, that's true - you can't run binaries that aren't there :)

~~~
sofaofthedamned
Another thing - the docs state to go to
[https://<kubernetesIP>](https://<kubernetesIP>) but that does nothing.
Instead I have to go to [http://kubernetesIP:30000](http://kubernetesIP:30000)
for the UI. Am I missing something else?

Also, using the KVM driver on Ubuntu 16.04 I have to run the start command
twice to be able to bring up a pod. That's with the 'vm-driver=kvm' at the
end.

Got there in the end anyways - thank you!

~~~
dlor
Hey,

[http://kubernetesIP/ui](http://kubernetesIP/ui) should work. Where in the
docs did you see [https://kubernetesIP](https://kubernetesIP) ? I can get
those cleaned up.

~~~
sofaofthedamned
In addition the VM isn't even listening on 80, it's only listening on 443 and
30000:

"Kubernetes is available at
[https://192.168.42.174:443](https://192.168.42.174:443). Kubectl is now
configured to use the cluster. root@thinkbuntu:/root/kubernetes# nmap
192.168.42.174

Starting Nmap 7.01 ( [https://nmap.org](https://nmap.org) ) at 2016-07-11
22:44 BST Nmap scan report for 192.168.42.174 Host is up (0.00061s latency).
Not shown: 996 closed ports PORT STATE SERVICE 22/tcp open ssh 443/tcp open
https 8081/tcp open blackice-icecap 30000/tcp open unknown MAC Address:
52:54:00:C8:F1:38 (QEMU virtual NIC)

Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 25.54 seconds"

------
dlor
I'm an engineer working on Minikube. Feel free to ask about the tool here!

~~~
mobiuscog
When will there be a windows version ?

------
tupilaq
I've used kid
([https://github.com/vyshane/kid](https://github.com/vyshane/kid)) to launch a
docker based kubernetes environment on my laptop.

Means I don't have to use VirtualBox

